# how to sale a 3 car garage FULL of tools?



## pjboyd56 (Feb 15, 2012)

so, my father died recently and i have the job of selling 50+ years of tools, mostly auto body and automotive repair, car lift, compressor, wrenches etc. do i have a sale, auctioneer, ebay, how do i price them. really a bursting at the seams full. thnx, any out of the box ideas welcome


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

If you want me to come and clear it out for you I won't charge you:thumbup:

how about calling a local auction house to come nd see about selling them?:thumbsup:


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, I'd look into an auction house also. Post and hand out fliers to anyone and everyone you think might possibly be interested.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How much time do you have to get rid of it? And how much time do you have to spend trying to deal with one person at a time selling them?
Used tools sell for about 40% of new price if there in good condition.
You ask 50% and settle on 40%.
True an auction will most likly sell all the the tools and they would mostly be gone in one day but by the time you pay the commision you would be lucky to get 25% of new cost.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

joecaption said:


> And how much time do you have to spend trying to deal with one person at a time selling them?


This was my thinking on recommending an auction. How much time do you have (or want) to put into this?

It might be worth selling the big ticket items individually. Along with the standard newspaper or craigslist, you might talk to any vocational schools with auto repair or autobody classes. You might find some students who may be interested.

Spending the weekend at a local fleamarket with a trunkful may or may not be worth the effort. FWIW, this may also get you the attention of the local police. :whistling2:

With the smaller or common power tools consider the time and effort it would take to sell one or two at a time, especially if they are stored elsewhere...
Time and effort waiting on people who don't show up... 
A lot of strangers checking out the house....

Would it be worth the extra bucks to you or not?


----------

